# racing Looks



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

It doesn't seem like anybody is using Look bikes in the Tour of California. I wonder if that's what is going to go on, with the TDF. I also wonder why.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Politics & money always play a big part in a team's equipment selection. For me, I'm upset none of the teams are on Time bikes. Ah, so it goes.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Look's sponsoring of Cofidis has been a big let down for me too. 
It's funny how all the great Italian and French bikes are ridden by teams that aren't doing anything great. 

It was a sad day to see Thor H. race on a Cervelo.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Cofidis Lost their Pro tour Licence this year 

They will be riding the tour as they are a french team and get auto selection into most of the french pro tour races and classics 
There is a limited number pro tour licences and certian critieria that the teams need to meet to obtain one Radio shack and sky met the criterira and Cofidis must not have 

Oh Well 

Maybe Next Year


----------



## CSquare43 (Feb 6, 2009)

The Top Ten Bike Business Lies, #5: Race Sponsorship is a Waste Of Money. Or Not.

http://blog.rvms.com/2010/05/04/the...-race-sponsorship-is-a-waste-of-money-or-not/

http://blog.rvms.com/2010/05/06/the...-race-sponsorship-is-a-waste-of-money-or-not/


----------

